# upgrade to BDP-103 opinion



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

got that upgrade fever again,i've been happy with my bdp-83 since the day it arrived.the 103 has more features,some that i have with wd tv, the 4k upscale is irrelevant at this point.are there any big differences in the video chips ?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's an interesting link on the topic.

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/transports/high-definition-dvd-players-hd-dvd-blu-ray/oppo-blu-ray-q-a

Can't imagine you will see a huge difference. But, then again, with the resale of your 83...you might be getting it for next to nothing & that could make it a no brainer. Let us know what you do.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks tonto,I had planned moving it to bedroom but I may look into the resale value :spend:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really like my BDP-83, but love my BDP-93. However, with the loss of Component and all other Analog Video Outputs, it would be a really tough call as to which to get. If you owned a 93, I would absolutely recommend standing pat.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah I own the the 93 and I love it!! I will not be upgrading. The only new feature that is of interest to me is the 2d to 3d conversion but not enough to upgrade. The only way I would is if my 93 broke and was unrepairable.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

I think I'll keep the 83 and wait to see if a 93 pops up at fair price


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is the course of action I would take. Some folks do prefer the Anchor Bay VP in the 83 for DVD's over the BDP-93. This was especially true before the FW Update which allowed for 1080p/24 DVD Playback.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the input jungle jack , glad i asked before buying on impulse saved me some $$


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

But if you just have to upgrade and want to unload your 83, I would be happy to take advantage of your desperation...


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the kind offer lcaillo,i think i'll do some research on a projector,i've always liked them and are more affordable now than ever :spend:


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I had been debating upgrading (replacing) my BDP-83 as well. I never used the component video out on it so I don't think I will be missing anything there. I guess my main reason to upgrade is for 3D which I am not a huge fan of but at least I will have the option. 
I also really like the dual HDMI out as well as the input.
So I just placed the my order for a 103 now I just have to time the sale of my 83 with the 103 being shipped (whenever that will be)


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

For some people, loss of component is a problem (although it's less and less of an issue these days...even my 9 year old Mitsu RPTV 65813 has DVI/HDCP). The other red flag is Cinavia copy protection, which I still don't think has had a suitable workaround engineered. Honestly I could care less if Cinavia was used in the rental market. But I will have a big problem if BD discs started being distributed this way widespread in the sell through market.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I own the 93 and will not be upgrading. I don't see a compelling reason or benefit to change.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I, too, have liked the performance of my 83 up until this point (having some minor hit or miss issues) and wondered what "upgrading" to a new Oppo would net for me personally -- I am connected ONLY via HDMI OUT for all audio and video (including 1080p Blu-ray video/lossless audio bitstreaming and DVD upscaling to 1080p/bitstreaming of lossy formats) so multichannel analog isn't a factor for me, nor is 3D...BUT, DVD upconversion is a huge deal breaker because we still watch a lot of standard discs, so I am wondering if I should just stick with the VRS Anchor Bay chip inside the BDP-83 which has done an outstanding job thus far upscaling well-authored and mastered DVDs to 1080p...:huh:


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

Love my 83 but since my new TV is 3D ready I wanted a player to take advantage of it so now I have a 103.


----------

